
Tesla Model S Drivetrain spun up on the bench - djaychela
http://insideevs.com/salvaged-tesla-model-s-rear-drive-unit-spun-bench-videos/
======
roflchoppa
I would be down to drop one of these motors into one of the classic cars i
own. The only downside i could think of is requiring the battery in the hood
due to the unibody design, and getting into a front accident... other than
that, i think the pros outweigh the risks.

